# Zwei Textdateien per Script zusammenführen vbs



## smirnoff2008 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe zwei Textdokumente zusammenzuführen.

Kleines Beispiel:
Textdatei 1:

#Überschrift1
Vorname;Name;Alter;...
Hans;Maier;20
Jürgen;Müller;30
#Überschrift2

Textdatei 2
#Überschrift1
Vorname;Name;Alter;...
Olaf;Schmidt;80
Ingo;Huber;20
#Überschrift2

Die zwei Dateien haben die gleichen Überschriften, nur andere Inhalte.
Nun soll aus den zwei Dateien eine per Script erstellt werden.

Ergebnis:#Überschrift1
Vorname;Name;Alter;...
Hans;Maier;20
Jürgen;Müller;30
Olaf;Schmidt;80
Ingo;Huber;20
#Überschrift2

Da ich leider noch keine VBS Erfahrungen gemacht habe, fällt es mir nicht all zu einfach.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich, wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## rince1984 (29. Januar 2017)

siehe https://www.tutorials.de/threads/vb...nfuehren-anhand-einer-id.403711/#post-2086521


----------

